# Looking for a copy of RV manual



## Chantela74 (May 28, 2019)

We just purchased a 2006 Trail Cruiser by Trail Lite camper.  We are looking for a copy of the owners manual.  Does anyone have one? We don't mind if its just photocopied on a printer.  Any info would be appreciated.  Thank You!


----------

